# Wood Beetle to Woodbug...



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

It hit 70 degrees yesterday & it wasn’t raining for a change, so I had to try my hand at cutting some dimensional lumber. I have a lot of beetle munched blown down white pine, so I loads 2 logs up and got them down to the mill. Y’all are right, I need to add a winch & arch onto the trailer, because my back is still a little sore . Anyway, I fiddled with the dimension stops & once I figured out everything, it went pretty fast. It took the 066 a little over a min to make each cut. I got 12 2x6x10’s & burned 3 tanks of gas, so, that’s 60 board feet for about $2 fuel/oil….not bad. I also learned that I will have to raise the mill up on bunks to keep the chain from running thru a pile of sawdust. 
I got another 10’ section of Woodbug mill on ebay. Now I just have to do a road trip from TN to LA to pick the darn thing up. With 30’ of ‘bug I can cut my rafters as long as 27’….whoohoo! 

RD


----------



## irishcountry (Feb 7, 2008)

I have never seen a woodbug I know a few people have talked about them lately , neat setup looks like it gets the job done. Nice work.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

More...and yes i am digitally challenged, still can't get 'em to show up. Thanks for y'all's help, but i give up(rather be cutting wood!)


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2008)

*Nice job Rick*

Thats some nice looking lumber. I would have thought youd been to Louisianna by now.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2008)

*Btw*

How did you get the log onto the trailer without a winch?


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

The longer i wait, the bigger the crawfish will be in Breaux Bridge ! That and the wife wanted to go, but she's got too much work piled up. I put a hitch on the Diesel Jetta, did the bearings on that little trailer i use for logs, so i tlooks like i will make the 10hr run each way w/out a co-pilot.
RD


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> How did you get the log onto the trailer without a winch?




"Not so" brute force......lifted up one end & set it on a short cant, then backed the trailer under it. Next time it will have the winch/arch on it!


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2008)

*Jetta*

What kinda mileage you gettin on the Jetta...ten hours is quicker than I would have thought


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

41 around town, 50+ highway.


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Nice pics*

Thanks for the look at your setup. I too am interested in the Woodbug. Pictures are always appreciated.

:camera:


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2008)

*Its hard to understand*

Why more car companies dont make small diesel engine cars. They would sell a ton of them. 50 plus mpg is better than just about anything out there with the exception of the hybrids. Think of what a three cylinder hybrid diesel would get. 

I guess we are going to have the economy cave in on itself before the US government develops an energy policy.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to see another Woodbug! I am so jealous! I looked at mine today but it is just a lump under 30" of snow. Everything is sharpened and adjust - just waiting!


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 7, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Why more car companies dont make small diesel engine cars. They would sell a ton of them. 50 plus mpg is better than just about anything out there with the exception of the hybrids. Think of what a three cylinder hybrid diesel would get.
> 
> I guess we are going to have the economy cave in on itself before the US government develops an energy policy.



Yes diesels are great and the fuel economy is better than the same power & torque gas engine. The problem is the cost. A diesel engine is more costly to manufacture than an equivalent (torque) gas engine. This cost cannot be passed on to the customers because they won't pay more than about $2000 for the diesel option.

Ted


----------



## dustytools (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice set-up! Its been so wet here for what seems like forever, I wish that it would either dry up or freeze so that I could get out and do a little milling. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 7, 2008)

Europe is covered up with small diesels, even the big tree make them over there. Mike your right, it will take something big to change the way us americans think about fuel economy. The Jetta has a ton of torque, climbs mtns in 5th gear with the cruise on and passes all the gassers like they are sitting still. Hybrids are great, but there performance is at the low end of the scale, and i get better fuel economy then they do. I hate(HATE) driving a car, but it is ofset by getting over 700 miles to the tank. Rumors about gas hitting $4 this summer keep floating around. VW is comming out with a new diesel late this year that will have an mpg rating in the mid 50's, and it conforms to all epa standards even califiornia. Ahhh, don't get me started on the "we must wean ourselves off of fossil fuel" soapbox...heck mandatory compact fluroescent ligh bulbs would save this counry millions of barrels of oil a year. The gov should start a grid tied solar home program for all single family homes,,,,it would have a major impact. Ok, i'll stop now 
Gordie, i found my 'bug pic's, & i am going to add some better one's to it before i drop it in the mail. I think i gave my only cd copy of the video away to my bud's dad, so i will get them to make me a copy. 
Had a frustrating day, dropped a big cedar & one little vine at the top kept from falling. Ended up reaching as high as i could to meake a cut, then running like hell when it came down. Had to do that twice & still left a fence pole sized log hanging in thin air.......... 

RD


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 7, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> Gordie, i found my 'bug pic's, & i am going to add some better one's to it before i drop it in the mail. I think i gave my only cd copy of the video away to my bud's dad, so i will get them to make me a copy.
> Had a frustrating day, dropped a big cedar & one little vine at the top kept from falling. Ended up reaching as high as i could to meake a cut, then running like hell when it came down. Had to do that twice & still left a fence pole sized log hanging in thin air..........
> 
> RD



Thanks MotorSeven,

Sorry your day was frustrating. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2008)

*We think a lot alike Rick*

Solar should be an option with every new home built. The technology is available and the costs are coming down. Unfortunately a lot of states still do not have net metering and tax credits are few. Our political "leaders" are so swayed by lobbyists and their money its gonna take a disaster to change direction.

I recently read about a car company in Germany that is getting ready to market a small diesel car that gets over 100 mpg. I will post the link to this if I can find it.


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 8, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Solar should be an option with every new home built. The technology is available and the costs are coming down. Unfortunately a lot of states still do not have net metering and tax credits are few. Our political "leaders" are so swayed by lobbyists and their money its gonna take a disaster to change direction.
> 
> I recently read about a car company in Germany that is getting ready to market a small diesel car that gets over 100 mpg. I will post the link to this if I can find it.



Unfortuately solar will keep people in this climate (here) up on the roof all winter removing snow and ice. The battery packs are also cost prohibitive as well as hard on the environment and the fat copper wire you need for solar at low voltage is now very costly since China has boosted world prices not to mention them being a draw for home invasion and theft.

Also, in our climate (here) diesels are off the road when the temps are way down. They can fire with glow plugs but they won't stay running. The pitiful amount of heat they make if they do get running is hardly enough to defrost the windshield.
Gotta admit that I am not in favour of diesel since the exhaust from them irritates my breathing problems enormously.

Anyway, back to Milling opcorn:


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hey Gordie*

You can ground mount those panels and you wont have to climb. Home invasion never crosses my mind. Seriously, a man would have to have a death wish to do that here.

I know I got away from the thread topic. But my point was we are going to have to move away from the carbon based economy to survive. 

Back to milling..Im done preaching.

got any more pics Rick...How big was that cedar you had hung up? I hate those vines. I am going on a killing spree this spring.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 8, 2008)

It was a 50 footer or so. I have the 10' stump cut laying next to the mill. The cedar here tapers quick, this one is 15" at the stump end & 9" at the other, so i get one house log per tree, the rest is fence posts/log furniture & firewood. I am going to cut, skid & stack for awhile, then have a milling orgy........ More pic's enroute.
RD


----------



## infomet (Feb 8, 2008)

I went to England just before xmas. Almost all the cars were subcompacts. The Focus is there, but it's among the larger. There are a few Range Rovers, most driven by the horsey types, some of whom pull trailers. There were small vans, 2 doors, and 4 doors and hatchbacks. Many are diesel and all ran fine. Even Mercedes has small stuff, including a scaled down miinivan.

The talk about Diesel being hard to build, expensive, noisey is just BS from "our" car companies. Chevy and Ford are selling tiny, successful Diesels everywhere but here. I expect our demand is limited, but it would improve if they had the little cars here! Trouble id, they make the big bucks on the gas guzzlers. But it's gonna change!

BTW, gas in the UK is close to $9/g!


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 8, 2008)

*Its going to be $4.00 here by summer*

Everything I am reading says the change to the summer blend coupled with the increased demand that summer brings will raise the prices.

Diesel engines are very efficient. Ive got a Kubota tractor that runs forever on 5 gallons. They can be made to be very clean running. We are being taken for a ride by the politicians, the oil companies and the car companies.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 9, 2008)

$9 ?? Holeeey crap!

more pics: The trailer loaded up on the ridge is some property i have for sale, so i figured i would get all the cedars off of it i could. I am lucky that i can get to most of them on a 46 ac tract because of old logging/wheeler trails.
RD


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nice pile of cedars*

Good looking pile of logs. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Frosted Flake (Feb 10, 2008)

*Question and suggestion*

Thanks for the photos MotorSeven. If you would, please, I would like to see a closeup of how the nose of the saw fits in the guide of the woodbug. Is it, as it appears, just stuck between two pieces of steel, or is there an additional part meant to prevent damage to the chain?

A closeup of the top end of the bar showing how the slide attaches would be nice too.

Regarding your recent adventure with the hungup cedar : I use a two ton come-a-long when that happens to me. I use a conveniently placed tree or stump for an anchor, and drag the bottom of my hangup toward it. This is much safer than the method you describe - outrunning the falling tree while shutting down a running saw. After using the saw overhead, if I understood that. I use two chains with the hand winch, each with two hooks. This allows setup to nearly any length. Rope will not do - it stretches, which prevents progress, and it also breaks. For the those who might not know, I should mention that when a rope under tension breaks, it recoils toward the operator, and also the load, with man-killing force. This may be why an anchor is often called a deadman. Don't use rope with a winch, use cable and chain.

Thanks again.
Frosted Flake


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 11, 2008)

Frost, you are 100% right, i was pushing the envelope by not having the right equipment. Heck i haven't even got my saw chaps yet(I know I know, y'all don't yell at me, they are on order). Thanks for the info. This is the second time i have had the need for a quality come-a-long. 2 weeks ago i had to get a trac back on my dozer(for the first time) and ended up using a 3" ratchet strap. It worked, but a come-a-long is on the list. I already have alot of chain & a couple of loggers type cable loops. I haven't done that much "logging", just an occasional tree here or there & never had one hang quite like that one did. Since i am going to cut over 250 trees for the house, i guess i am hitting the apex of the learning curve a little too fast. Thanks for the input
RD


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 11, 2008)

Here ya go Frost, this is the sled:


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 11, 2008)

The bar tip has a spot weld on it on both sides which was filed to fit into the channel on the mill.


----------



## Frosted Flake (Feb 11, 2008)

*That was quick.*

Thanks a third time, Motorseven.

Those pics clear up most of my questions about the woodbug. It looks like a very nice design. I may (don't tell anyone) use some of it's features later.


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 12, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> The bar tip has a spot weld on it on both sides which was filed to fit into the channel on the mill.



You sure?
The pic really looks like a small square piece of mild steel flatbar attached by a small weld on each end. That is how I would make it anyway.

Thanks for the pics. Also shows a tie welded between the track angle irons to keep the gap from varying.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep Gordie, you are right.
Try this: http://gallery.mac.com/lkgage#100166


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 13, 2008)

VT-Woodchuck said:


> Yep Gordie, you are right.
> Try this: http://gallery.mac.com/lkgage#100166



WOW! Those pics is sure appreciated. Good detail. You must have a steady hand to be able to take such clear shots. Thank you.  

Yes, the small slice of flatbar is visible welded to the bar tip. That would be a way to keep welding heat down to a minimum in the area of the sprocket / bearing.

Did you add the nut welded to the top rail to keep the carriage from running off on that end? Looks like it might be a modification and is a good idea from what I can see.

Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

*Did you add the nut welded to the top rail to keep the carriage from running off on that end? Looks like it might be a modification and is a good idea from what I can see.
*
That's the way it came. I ordered the 14"? extension when I bought the outfit. Yes, it does catch the table when you bring it back.

You are very welcome!


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pic's VT....milling on a golf course? 



Gord, you are correct, i never really looked that close, it is a small piece of flat bar. I don't see why a spot would't work as long as it cooled down between layers. When i replace my bar, i'll give it a try on the old one first.


----------



## 2cyblowtrch (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll bet you guys know the answer to this; Is the reason that the diesels are
not showing up here partly because our epa regs. make things more difficult than over in europe?


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 21, 2008)

No 2cy, it's our own govt kissing the automakers & oil companys backside...at our expense. Grrrr, don't get me fired up..... 
RD


----------



## user 19670 (Mar 23, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> Gordie, i found my 'bug pic's, & i am going to add some better one's to it before i drop it in the mail. I think i gave my only cd copy of the video away to my bud's dad, so i will get them to make me a copy.RD



Thanks Rick,

Just checked the mail for this week and there was my package from you. I just looked at the pics and the bill of materials and it is quite a thorough and detailed set of instructions.

REP went to ya. I just looked for any post from you and used it to send REP.

You are one in a million


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 24, 2008)

No prob Gord, if i get a copy(back) of the video, i'll send it on. When you start building & need clarification on anything just ask. Also, if i were building one from scratch, i would come up with a better dimension stop. Mine tend to pop out if i am a little rough with the log & nothing is marked so i have to measure or count notches quite a bit . I have an aux oiler & hope to mount it soon, just have to firure out the best configuration. I bet VT has something he would change, so maybe he will chime in.......
RD


----------



## VT-Woodchuck (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, the stops are somewhat a problem. I do squeeze them tighter every once in a while. Now you've got me thinking about how to change them. At the end of the day, it's a pain to bend over to reset them. How about magnetizing them somehow or attaching a rare earth magnet - somehow????? Yep, now you've done it.....


----------

